# sample bill to customers



## Brian's Lawn

can someone show me a sample bill that they would send to their customers?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Mick

Spacing may not come out right, but you should get the idea. Short and simple. I make it up on the computer.

Mick's Snow & Ice Management
229 Level Hill Rd, Palermo, Me 04354
Tele: xxx-xxxx email: [email protected]

Customer Name
address date
address

 January, 2007

Date Service	Depth of Snow	Charged	Total for Month

01-15	Plow 3"	$30 
01-19	Plow 4"	$30	$60

Please pay amount due by the 10th of the following month

Checks payable to: Mick Smith or Mick's Snow & Ice Management

If you have suggestions on how I could improve service, please contact me at xxx-xxxx or [email protected]

I thank you for your business

Mick


----------



## Brian's Lawn

thank you. i got several ideas off of that and it was helpful.


----------



## KINNCO

Mick;356433 said:


> PlowSite.com Veteran


*I guess...over 4000 post!*


----------



## LoneCowboy

one other thought.
you should assign (or use) invoice numbers
otherwise you really have no good way of tracking it besides names (and that's a pain as you get bigger)

Mine is the year dash 001 and up

so, 2007-001 is my first invoice this year.
Quickly allows me to see the year and how much work I did for that customer.


----------



## YardMedic

Brian, PM me your email & I will send you a copy of my invoice


----------



## WALKERS

BRIAN
PM me too and I wll send you one also.:salute:


----------



## Bobby Blaze

check out the blizzard buster website,i've been using the program for the past 6 years and it works out good, best of all things is if you only have 5 accounts payable you can get it free with the demo version they send you.I just finnally had to break down this last year and buy the full version.their website is www.adkad.com


----------



## grandview

This is form I use.


----------



## WinnEnterprises

I use Quickbooks Simple start for everything- including invoicing. It works terrific, I wouldn't use anything else. My only suggestion is to make sure you back up OFTEN! The program is well worth the $99, heck you can even customize the invoices with your information, logo, etc.


----------



## kwegman003

*5 customer limit not 5 a/p*



Bobby Blaze;359770 said:


> check out the blizzard buster website,i've been using the program for the past 6 years and it works out good, best of all things is if you only have 5 accounts payable you can get it free with the demo version they send you.I just finnally had to break down this last year and buy the full version.their website is www.adkad.com


The limit is now 5 customers not a/p. I dont know if that changed or you mis-typed


----------



## snowjunkie

*smaple bill to customers*

I agree with Grandview.
I printed up 2 part carbonless sales books. write out what I did while there (plowed, salted, walkways) and their prices, tear off the top copy and leave it there. I keep the second for my records. No other typing required.
Quick, quick. chop. chop.payup


----------



## PremierLand

This is what I use, I deleted some of my information.

I also have printed 2 copy carbon service invoices, my print guy made me 500 of them that are 1 color (Green, Black, White) for $50. However I usually only use those carbon ones in the summer when someone down the street needs their bushs trimmed (etc).


----------



## Gicon

WinnEnterprises;359822 said:


> I use Quickbooks Simple start for everything- including invoicing. It works terrific, I wouldn't use anything else. My only suggestion is to make sure you back up OFTEN! The program is well worth the $99, heck you can even customize the invoices with your information, logo, etc.


Ill second that. Quickbooks will be the best money you spend. Especially as the company grows. You can pull up A/R Summaries as fast as you can click the mouse. Definitly the way to go.


----------



## mmplowing

Quick Books Simple Start is a free download and it is PERFECT for what I need.


----------



## Snowshow

Quick Books all of the way. The invoices look very professional and if there are open invoices that are carried from month to month, QB will generate a "aging" summary to include with the invoice. We found that this helps those who are a little slow on paying to speed up the cash flow. It is the only way we have found to keep track of customers, billing, accounts receivable, and most of all, profit and loss statements. As our business grew, we wanted to track separately how much revenue we brought in for salting, shoveling, and plowing ect. The program allows you to line item each of these out to find out where you are making money or what you might need to improve on. It's an absolute must in my book (no pun) but if we ever wanted to sell out and go boating in Flordia for the rest of my days, I would have very accurate numbers to show a prosective buyer or banks where our position is! Just my O2.


----------



## famouslee99gt

How does everyone do their billing? By that I mean, at the end of the month or after each storm?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

end of the month due by the 10th


----------



## Dailylc

We bill after each storm. Keep the money flowing in.


----------



## IMAGE

Here is a sample invoice. My customers can view this online, and pay online in the customer center if they wish. I set this sample customer up so any of you plowsite guys can view the online customer center if you want. I will leave it open for a few days for you guys.

Username : plowsite
Password: plowsite
http://www.LandscapeManagementSystem.com/CustomerCenter

Enjoy!


----------



## grandview

I like it.


----------



## IMAGE

grandview;451972 said:


> I like it.


Did you check out the customer center?

Oh yeah, if anyone wants to pay this sample bill (you know- just to see how easy it is), be my guest. payup


----------



## sparky8370

IMAGE;452002 said:


> Did you check out the customer center?
> 
> Oh yeah, if anyone wants to pay this sample bill (you know- just to see how easy it is), be my guest. payup


My smart @ss comment was going to be that it was so good I ended up paying it before I realized I was looking at a sample!!


----------



## StoneDevil

Bobby Blaze;359770 said:


> check out the blizzard buster website,I've been using the program for the past 6 years and it works out good, best of all things is if you only have 5 accounts payable you can get it free with the demo version they send you.I just finally had to break down this last year and buy the full version.their website is www.adkad.com


Hey was wondering how did u remove the words DEMO MODE the trail version prints that on the invoice


----------



## IMAGE

sparky8370;452024 said:


> My smart @ss comment was going to be that it was so good I ended up paying it before I realized I was looking at a sample!!


The bill is getting bigger! You better check out your billing history and get it paid! If you forgot here is your bill:

Username : plowsite
Password: plowsite
http://www.LandscapeManagementSystem.com/CustomerCenter

payup


----------



## StoneDevil

ahh damn did i forget to pay my bill again


----------



## Snowpower

Mick;356433 said:


> Checks payable to: Mick Smith ......or Mick's Snow & Ice Management


 lol


----------

